# how to untie a knot?



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there amagictrickto loosening a knot in three strand nylon that is so tight that it is rock hard? Astroglide works wonders, but not on this kind of hard rope. :doh 

Somebody on here has surely had some experiences with this. Let me hear your ideas.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hammer and fid.

Skip


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Stressless (8/17/2009)*


That would be my first choice, my second is a pair of vice grips one being a needle nose.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I drive a center punch into the knot. That'll force it loose.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

you might try soaking the line in fabric softener. Then using the fid, ice pick, long nose pliers etc--it can be worked out...but takes patient and work.


----------

